# Blaupunkt Speakers



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

so i have got this deal on 4 like new Blaupunkt speakers, 180 watts. im going to buy them from the guy. but question is, how are they?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Standard equipment in Porshe's for years....had a stereo out of a 911 in my 69' firebird loved it. Do not know if they have been absorbed by a big conglomerate since then but they used to be high end audio.


----------

